# What makes a horse dapple?



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a buckskin whose dam dapples out so nicely, but my horse does not. I've heard nutrition can be a factor although she's on a multivitamin, omega 3, and amino acids. If it's a nutrition thing, anything in specific that could help? 

Also heard it's genetic and she may just not have received that particular gene. Anyone have any insight for me? Just curious 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's usually just the sign of a healthy horse. However, some horses just don't dapple, I've noticed. I don't know of any supplements in particular or anything that make a difference. 

Abby only dapples in the fall and winter. Once her winter coat sheds, they go away and she stays dapple free all summer.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It is, generally, a health thing. Has to do with vascularization or something, or at least that's what I've always been taught. But my Quarter Pony was fat, shiny, and dappled as could be the day he died from cancer. And I have noticed that some colors (duns in particular) do not dapple no matter their condition.

OMG, don't Google it. My brain is bleeding. Check out some of these expert answers: What causes dapples in horses


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Interesting, thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Interesting, bubba. I'd never reliazed I've never seen a bay or red dun dappled. Have seen a dappled grulla though.

And like bubba also said, health isn't always the cause. Abby was covered in dapples when I foud out she had ulcers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've always wondered why my palomino sometimes looks more dappled than other times... Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

I got a perlino mare that is dappled from head to tail.... got to get more pics of her


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I boarded a buckskin that dappled in the fall as his winter coat was getting noticeable. During the winter he'd become a dark smokey color then lose it as he shed. My bay and black horses are dappled all winter then seem to lose it when in summer coat.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I wish I knew a basic of how much of each vitamin a horse needs in a day, kinda like the % daily value we have on our vitamin bottles  it's such a guessing game!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

That way I could rule out nutrition completely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Interesting, bubba. I'd never reliazed I've never seen a bay or red dun dappled. Have seen a dappled grulla though.
> 
> And like bubba also said, health isn't always the cause. Abby was covered in dapples when I foud out she had ulcers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ive seen a bay that was dappled. Also i have a dappled black and my neighbor has a dappled sorrel.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bah! Stupid ipod deleted what I typed. Again:
Th most common colors i have seen dappled are bay, black, brown and gray (though that is just a graying stage). This isn't saying much though because those are the only colors at my barn other than Abby and the majority are show horses. 

I have seen palominos, obviously buckskin, double dilutes and a couple grullos. Never bay or red duns though. I just asked a friend if her red dun has dappled at all. He wasn't this summer, but neither was Abby because she only does in fall and winter like I mentioned.

HITS, conveniently enough, my equine class did digestion today and mentioned the NRC. Nutrient Requirements of Horses: Sixth Revised Edition
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I meant bay dun, oops.  I have seen many a bay dappled.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Gorgeous bubba!!!


----------

